# Pel Freeze and other options



## mike65807 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all. I was reading an old thread on raising rabbits for Pel Freeze. I'd like to hear about experiences people have had and also other, similar options. I'd heard there were many hoops to jump through to work with Pel Freeze, but their web site didn't seem to be that bad, so advice is appreciated.
Mike


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I checked into growing rabbits for Pel Freeze a while back and decided not to. They have too much say-so over pens, food and how much they'll pay you. And they reserve the right to not take your rabbits if they don't need them. I wasn't willing to go to all that trouble and expense only to end up with a barn full of rabbits they didn't want.


----------



## bbjrabbits (Jan 26, 2006)

I have sold to Pel Freeze for a few years. They have never missed a check and are not hard to get along with. They do want New Zealand White or California rabbits only. I have 100% new zealands and they have not refused any healthy rabbits. The only thing I would check into is how close your pick up point is, Mine happens to be close to the farm and is convienient to deliver. There routes are pretty much set in stone and are close to capacity, give them a call in Rogers Arkansas and talk to them, they are easy enough to get along with, Just my opinion take it for what its worth, Bill


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> I'd heard there were many hoops to jump through to work with Pel Freeze


I've been a producer for them for 10 years and never had
to jump through hoops. Everything they require is for
the benefit of the producer having a profitable business.
They are things that most producers would do as a matter
of course to maintain production in a profitable manner.

Due to the tremendous amount of biological business they
have (under FDA supervision), a requirement for feed is
that certain ingredients not be used. All it takes to get
a feed included on the list is for the manufacturer to guarantee
that certain ingredients are not included. Fairly simple since
most quality feed mills don't use those items anyway!

The main problem you may have is the fact that people seem
to go in and out of "raising rabbits for profit" on a fairly routine
basis. If there are not enough rabbits being delivered to the
truck on your route, it could be changed to make it more
profitable for P-F. So many people have stopped raising 
rabbits in my area that Pel-Freez can no
longer justify a trip to this area. Many producers seem to only
have a "hobby" attitude about this type of endeavor.

In the ten years that I've raised rabbits, I've never had them
refuse to take my rabbits. The checks are on time. 
The checks don't bounce. Some producers have been left
without payment in dealing with some processors in other
parts of the country over the years. 

Good luck with your endeavor.

Linda Welch
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I had looked at selling to Pel Freez. My dad had a rabbitry in the 70's and sold to them. He became disabled and had to close but never complained about Pel Freez at all.

The biggest concern that I had is that I don't want to grow too fast and they require a minimum number of breeding does within a year of getting their number. Would it be better to apply for a number now or would it be better to wait until I have become a little more established? (like - I am still looking for my breeding stock:shrug

It doesn't appear as thought there is anyone else in this area who purchases rabbits (SW MO/ SE KS) and Pel Freez does have a pick up about an hour from me.

Thanks!


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

im in the process of getting a number they said you should apply before you get rabbits. But like you i did want to grow to fast so ive been buying rabbits slowly i have 10 rabbits know and i will be breeding them and keep good does out of them. My big problem was when i called pel freeze to get a little more info on the barn requirements. I manged to get a grumpy guy who told me i should not be buying or raising rabbits or building a barn to keep them in. Since there not accepting on my route. I told him were building a little barn 18x28 and it will be used for rabbits and storage until they accept me. He then told me that unless i build a 40x400 i would not have the amount of rabbits needed to sell to pel freeze and they would not accept me other wise. Hello im starting small next year i was planing on build a 2 barn . This barn would be plenty big for me to start in and sell to locals tell i get accepted.
Err sorry had to gripe about the call it just made me a little mad. need less to say i did not get the info needed. I will be calling next week and trying agian


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> Would it be better to apply for a number now or would it be better to wait until I have become a little more established? (like - I am still looking for my breeding stock


If you plan to have some rabbits regardless of whether you sell to
Pel-Freez, I would not apply until I had some stock and some experience 
with rabbit production. Pel-Freez employees do not seem to understand
that some of us will have rabbits whether we sell to them or not.



> Since there not accepting on my route.


Sorry...I didn't check to see where you live but you must
be on one of their routes in Missouri. Some routes have
pickup points close to the producer. They are able to maintain
producers along some routes and it would be difficult
to be accepted. 



> He then told me that unless i build a 40x400 i would not have the amount of rabbits needed to sell to pel freeze and they would not accept me other wise.


That's sad! A 40' wide barn would cause a lot of problems unless
you spent many $$$ on mechanical ventilation. 



> Err sorry had to gripe about the call it just made me a little mad. need less to say i did not get the info needed. I will be calling next week and trying agian


Good luck! 

Linda Welch


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank-you mamato3 and Linda!

Yes-we would be on a route in Missouri - probably close to mamato3.

When I called Pel Freez I got a really really nice lady. She was very helpful but I didn't get into specific routes with her - just asked some very general questions. Guess I should check that before I start growing too much.

I do intend to have rabbits whether we sell to Pel Freez or not - it's just that I am not sure where else to sell around here and I know they are reputable.

Thanks again!


----------

